# A-Frame



## LuvourGSDs

Just wondered how many of you have your own ? Did you put slats on it or not ? Would it be wise to do half & half, slats one side & not the other ? Not sure I would like the look. Stumped on to add or not....... Hubby in process of completing my Christmas present, an aluminum A-frame ! 

Thanks for suggestions................


----------



## goldcreek

Congrats on the awesome Christmas present!  I will be building my A Frame soon so am interested in replies too. NADAC does not allow slats but AKC requires them (correct me if I'm wrong) and I'll be running in both venues, so I was thinking to do one side with slats and one without, so the dog can get used to working both types.


----------



## BlackPuppy

What a great present! Every year I think about building one in the back yard. Someday...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Not getting much help are you!? Think the best compromise would be one side with slats, one without....


----------



## CindyT

I agree, one side with and one without.


----------



## wildo

To me, that's a silly compromise. If your husband is able to fabricate an a frame from aluminum (must be a welder, huh?) then fabrication is his thing. Make the slats removable! There is *no* reason to compromise when you are able to build stuff yourself!

He could easily weld in some sockets (simple round tubing) and then weld some pegs (to fit in the round tubing) onto the back side of the slats. That was you can simply add or remove them as you please.


----------



## Achielles UD

I have an A-frame we built but its wooden, not aluminum. We put slats on both sides  That way we can use both directions as an "up" side.


----------



## Guardyan

We have a schutzhund type A-frame with 3 slats on the top half of each side. The odd thing I've noticed is this. We have two "running contact" dogs that are more likely to bail off the schutzhund type frame than on our club's slatted agility frame. I think it's harder for them to run to the end without slipping, so they bail. 

My "2o/2o" dog is more likely to nail her contacts on the schutzhund type frame than on the slatted frame. I think she is able to slide easily down and doesn't bounce, bounce, bounce on each slat trying to get to the down contact. I don't know if that helps with your decision-making at all, just an interesting thing I've noticed. 

The other thing I've noticed with our schutzhund type frame is that dogs tend to leap onto it. Gavin does a full-on superdog imitation when he does the frame and I think it's from years of jumping up to reach the slats. People think it's cool how he does the frame, I personally would rather have a dog run evenly up the frame and not have such a big impact to the shoulders. I don't know if superleaps would be an issue with a non-slatted frame or not.

One other thing, I think it is nice to have the slats if you will be working with younger dogs or puppies on your A-frame. The little dudes can have trouble if they don't have something for traction. I think there are pros and cons with both - I like the idea of removable slats.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Hey guys.............

Super great info you all have shared, THANKS ! Like the removeable slat idea & we talked about it, but tad more work. Thought about do half & half since I do both NADAC & AKC, but didn't know though. Thought also no slats would be less work & might help with the landing (slats bump, bump) & make them tend to work at it harder. Just wasn't sure & wanted to ask. 

Yes, hubby a machinist & owns his own shop.   

We didn't go aluminum with anything else, but a solid wood A-frame is IMO too big & heavy ! Other equipment isn"t too bad to move solid wood.

Ok, keep opinions coming....... Off to bed, show again tomorrow !


----------



## bocron

Here's the one we just bought. It is aluminum, covered with hdpe(high density poly ethylene) and then covered with nylon flat weave. The slats are made of cut down trex composite decking. This was our Christmas present to ourselves. None of my friends understand why I'd rather get this than jewelry .


----------



## LuvourGSDs

bocron said:


> None of my friends understand why I'd rather get this than jewelry .


 
NICE..............  Yep, all I asked for also ! It's better than jewelry when it comes to the agility world !


----------

